# vapor barrier ?



## MTPockets (May 5, 2009)

OK, I've been remodeling homes for years. One question I have is, when I pull down sheetrock in a basement I have seen a vapor barrier on some homes but have not seen it in others. Can you tell my why this is and is it a good idea or bad idea to install a vapor barrier?
Thanks


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

How about an intro in the Introduction area & most importantly for this discussion - put your location in your profile?


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Basically, no matter where you are, the issue boils down to this. If you wish to control the environment with in a structure, the first thing you must do is eliminate all uncontrolled exchanges of the atmosphere within that structure with the atmosphere exterior of the structure or controlled envelope. 

There are various issues to consider when deciding how to build anything. Most issues aren't new and have plenty of information documented and available. 

..begin here. That which is to be controlled must be measured.


----------



## MTPockets (May 5, 2009)

SLSTech said:


> How about an intro in the Introduction area & most importantly for this discussion - put your location in your profile?


Thanks for the help


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

vapor barriers go in different locations in different areas of the country

where have you been putting the vb on the jobs you have completed
if you don't know?



the gentleman was trying to give you a heads up as to how things work around here,you owe him an apology


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

MTPockets said:


> Thanks for the help



For some experienced, _free _advice, a small introduction about yourself is not a big request.


----------



## MTPockets (May 5, 2009)

MTPockets said:


> Thanks for the help


 
To all, the reason I was so flippant was, I do understand the introduction and filling out most of my information. I was asking a question in passing and did not have the time to fill out my personal information (or at least the info I want shown). I just figured that with the amount of time that was spent typing the response I thought maybe some information on this subject would have been added, that's all.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

MTPockets said:


> To all, the reason I was so flippant was, I do understand the introduction and filling out most of my information. I was asking a question in passing and did not have the time to fill out my personal information (or at least the info I want shown). I just figured that with the amount of time that was spent typing the response I thought maybe some information on this subject would have been added, that's all.


It's all good. Just remember that people, some really good people, are donating their time to be here to help. If you spend any amount of time here, you'll see how often people sneak in that shouldn't be here. The moderators really try hard to keep the riff-raff at bay. Use regular members also help some by requesting who you are so we know we're not wasting our time.

You're not the first guy to sign up and ask a question without really identifying yourself. Anyone that does that gets treated the same. You were not singled out.

Of course you could have always chosen a female sounding user name (bldrchick) and a pic of a young hottie as your avatar. You would have gotten plenty of replies! :laughing:


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

MTPockets - quick lesson, if we do not know where one is located & just based our advice on our climate area, that could have severe consequences in houses you work on

See in most southern states - vapor barrier is not used while most of the northern climates require it

An electrical coop down here once decided to offer an incentive for people to apply vapor barrier to the inside of their houses after seeing it on HomeTime, This Old House or some similar show - you would not believe the rot, mold & mildew that occurred due to that. 

Now based on your state - you are still stuck with an "It Depends." Why? Because I still don't know which climate zone you are located in. If you were to have posted an intro & said, hi I am in St George, or Salt Lake, or Cedar City, or ... I could have told you instantly seeing I used to run all over that state. Now I will simply wish you the best of luck & urge you to stop assuming someone is an a$$ - as I just pointed out, there is generally a reason why that info is asked for and you end up being the a$$.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Vapor Barrier in basements not a good idea.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Vapor Barrier in basements not a good idea.


It is if you want to pass an inspection around here.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

MTPockets said:


> To all, the reason I was so flippant was, I do understand the introduction and filling out most of my information. I was asking a question in passing and did not have the time to fill out my personal information (or at least the info I want shown). I just figured that with the amount of time that was spent typing the response I thought maybe some information on this subject would have been added, that's all.


 
same could be said of your last 2 post


----------



## matt grisham (Aug 17, 2008)

we have been putting tyvik on allmost all commercial jobs . i have been bending hook on a piece of conduit to fit parapet and hanging pole from roof makes for nice and Laval job . Job i am doing is thirty seven feet tall my tyvick pole reaches from roof to the ground. more bearer the better. cool dude in broken arrow


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

sounds like funarty:


----------



## MTPockets (May 5, 2009)

SLSTech said:


> MTPockets - quick lesson, if we do not know where one is located & just based our advice on our climate area, that could have severe consequences in houses you work on
> 
> See in most southern states - vapor barrier is not used while most of the northern climates require it
> 
> ...


OK, I now see the reason to post an intro on my statues. I have found that DIY'ers fish through the forums or fish for info. It isn't all bad and I don't mind training someone that is wanting to do it professionally. However I don't want jobs taken from me because they read it on a forum. So I will post an intro on myself.
That being said, I am located in Salt Lake City, Utah. The weather here is very cold or very hot. There is not a lot of humidity in the state so is it relevant to put vapor barrier in a basement. Like I said before I have seen it on remodels I have done and I haven't seen it on others. I'm just wondering why that is because I usually don't stick around once my job is finished and I haven't taken the time to ask either.
Thanks


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

:blink:


matt grisham said:


> we have been putting tyvik on allmost all commercial jobs . i have been bending hook on a piece of conduit to fit parapet and hanging pole from roof makes for nice and Laval job . Job i am doing is thirty seven feet tall my tyvick pole reaches from roof to the ground. more bearer the better. cool dude in broken arrow


:blink:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

don't ask!


----------



## MTPockets (May 5, 2009)

mics_54 said:


> don't ask!


Don't ask what?


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Here is one....look at your local building code, as many people here have told you , you need to have it in colder climets, and not so much in warmer climets. Here in BC we have to have it according to the CODE...man i would not want to pay that heat bill if my house did not have it....


----------



## Itrimit (Aug 28, 2013)

Morning Wood said:


> Vapor Barrier in basements not a good idea.


It is if you don't want a ton of condensation washing the paint off your wall. As someone earlier mentioned it depends on your climate.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Vapor Barrier*

I think kraft paper vp on the warm side is good. Never put plastic {visqueen} over masonry walls. It makes a green house for mold.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Itrimit said:


> It is if you don't want a ton of condensation washing the paint off your wall. As someone earlier mentioned it depends on your climate.


Way to bring a three year old thread back to life!

Not a big fan of Plastic VB in any basement. IMO basements should be allowed to breath. If moisture gets in, it needs a way to get out. The out is through the interior. Waterproof the exterior, leave the interior alone.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not either but you need to stop the warm vapor hitting the cold concrete and vise versa and a vapor barrier is the best way to do this. I'm now a big fan of the foam board and taped seems after using it in the last one I did.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm not either but you need to stop the warm vapor hitting the cold concrete and vise versa and a vapor barrier is the best way to do this. I'm now a big fan of the foam board and taped seems after using it in the last one I did.


Then a Thermal Barrier is needed, not a Vapor Barrier. Batted insulation is still my choice. Air space between the concrete and wall, R13 between the bays. I haven't tried foam but it definitely would do the same thing.


----------



## Marven (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree with Craft paper insulation in basement. No VB. Do not trap moisture in walls. Let them breath.

You may also want to search "epa technical guidance to indor airplus construction specifications". great article.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Itrimit said:


> It is if you don't want a ton of condensation washing the paint off your wall. As someone earlier mentioned it depends on your climate.


Atta boy, start fighting with a poster from 3 years ago


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Didn't see you already took care of it tnt


----------

